
First mutations in human life discovered - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11655.html
======
DrScump
blogspam of

[http://www.sanger.ac.uk/news/view/first-mutations-human-
life...](http://www.sanger.ac.uk/news/view/first-mutations-human-life-
discovered)

